# jjcooper road to the stage for 2014



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Right people just thought i would do an update as to where i'm currently at and where i would like to be.

So at the moment i'm a first year student studying nutrition, lifting, eating, sleeping are what i love best!

current stats.

Age: 22

Height: 5ft 11

weight: 210lbs

Some recent photos...











All weights are raw uncooked...

Diet:

Breakfast: Pro-10 whey protein with semi skimmed milk.

6eggs whole scrambled, 1 slice of granary bread.

Meal 1: 20g wholewheat pasta 230g chicken breast

Meal 2: 20g wholewheat pasta 210g white fish

snack: Pro-10 whey protein with semi skimmed milk handfull of almonds

meal 3: 1/4cup rice 230g chicken breast

meal 4: 2 slices of nutty granary bread, 220g lean mince made into burger or fried with veg.

before bed: Pro10 whey and casein

Pre workout, whey and maltodextrin, caffeine

intra workout, aminos

Post workout, whey and BCCA, glutamine, electrolyte tab.

Steroids:

Been on for 9months of about 1g test e

currently on 1.5g test e and 600mg of deca with 1mg armidex a day.

Training: Nice and intense ask leeds 89 All points covered.

Ausbuilt change anything you feel need to

Cheers people


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

i'm following this with interest mate - good on ya


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

husky said:


> i'm following this with interest mate - good on ya


Thanks mate, appreciate the support


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

In for this mate. Looking good mate. Any idea what comp you will be doing?

You have been on 1g test non stop for 9 months do you mean?

I'm hoping to compete in 2014 too!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

in for this mate, big impovments from wa i last seen! u just stayin on gear for forseable future now? dont you cruise?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

subbed


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> In for this mate. Looking good mate. Any idea what comp you will be doing?
> 
> You have been on 1g test non stop for 9 months do you mean?
> 
> I'm hoping to compete in 2014 too!


Nice one good to have you on board. Thanks buddy slowly coming on. Probs NABBA north east or summet. Be first timers catagory or summet not looked to much into it, just wanna focus on packing on the muscle.

And yeah hovering at like 750mg to 1g test e for 9 months non stop with armidex.

awesome buddy i think it will help me keep pushing hard with a goal like competing


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Little_Jay said:


> in for this mate, big impovments from wa i last seen! u just stayin on gear for forseable future now? dont you cruise?


Cheers buddy, yeah will be, coming off is going backwards imo at the moment.

1g is a cruise 

3g-4g is a blast


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

BBK said:


> subbed


Cheers man


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good luck buddy, I'll keep an eye on this

Good base there


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

good luck mate subbed


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Good luck buddy, I'll keep an eye on this
> 
> Good base there


Thanks buddy appreciate your support and advice


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

achilles88 said:


> good luck mate subbed


Thanks mate


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

@ausbuilt anything you would adjust on diet/drug regimen?


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll be following too! Props on rocking the NPC stringer ( I've got one too! Lol)


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Cutandjacked said:


> I'll be following too! Props on rocking the NPC stringer ( I've got one too! Lol)


Cheers mate, haha i use it because i get so hot was even worse on tren ****ing off me!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Today i trained back,

Lat pull downs 4 x 20 reps using 75kg 75 65 60

Under hand lat pull downs 2 x 20 reps 60kg

Rack pulls 3 plates a side 10 reps, 4 plates a side 8 reps 4 plates 4 reps, 4 plates 2 reps dropping to three plates dropping to 2 plates.

By this point i was knackered so did some straight arm pull downs like on the FST7 vid, did 3 sets 12, 12, 10 reps with 45 kg on stack

Then did some biceps.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

My foods going well and feeling really pumped on the deca, bought a food processor too so eating lots of ground chicken mmm.

Trained chest on thursday, incline BB press 4 sets, 60kg, 70kg, 70kg, 70kg straight into 50kg.

incline DB press, 40kg, 40kg, 35kg, 35kg.

Incline flies, 22kg x 3

Flat machine press 65kg x 4 sets

Then did some biceps

Trained shoulders on saturday, side laterals, using 15kg DB then 11kg then 7.5kg did three sets and did 10 reps per weight.

seated BB military press. 60kg x 4 sets. using fat gripz

BB front raises. 25kg bar. 4 sets 20 reps decreasing to 17 reps on the fourth.

did some tricep work, skull crushers and close grip bench.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ground chicken?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> Cheers buddy, yeah will be, coming off is going backwards imo at the moment.
> 
> 1g is a cruise
> 
> 3g-4g is a blast


I thought students were poor! 

Anyway, im subbed, good luck !


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

hi cooper

am confused over your diet, are you cutting first?

if not were are the carbs, also if you cutting, then why, its the winter and your not fat?


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Subbed mate stick at it!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ground chicken?


Food processed i love it


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

jaypricel19 said:


> hi cooper
> 
> am confused over your diet, are you cutting first?
> 
> if not were are the carbs, also if you cutting, then why, its the winter and your not fat?


i have been cutting, but incorporating carbs around my work outs


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Some photo updates from today after back training...Comments please!


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> i have been cutting, but incorporating carbs around my work outs


oh sound

looking good mate


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

jaypricel19 said:


> oh sound
> 
> looking good mate


Thanks buddy!

Any criticisms people?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> Any criticisms people?


yeah start bulking 

its the best time not to worry about gaining fat coz you will have a coat on most the time


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Looking good, will follow this one.

You sure aint shy with your dosages.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

jaypricel19 said:


> yeah start bulking
> 
> its the best time not to worry about gaining fat coz you will have a coat on most the time


But if i can gain weight and not fat is that not better?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Jay Walker said:


> Looking good, will follow this one.
> 
> You sure aint shy with your dosages.


Lol erm yeah, if you are going to use with the intention to compete my dosages probably arnt far off, but once the muscle is there i can lower the dosage to maintain...


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> But if i can gain weight and not fat is that not better?


you can lean bulk if you want but you will never get massive

the more you juice you take the more you can eat with out getting fat

if you wanna compete and stand a chance of winning then take 3g of gear and eat 70pro/100carb/20fat every 3 hours, last meal zero carbs, and a protein shake in between every meal

well this is what i recommend anyway, it all comes down to money though dont it, heck take 20iu hgh if you got the money

iv been bulking on 2.5g - 4g of gear for 7 months and eating 6k and still have abs, 500mg tren helps keeping the fat off aswell so you can eat even more


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

jjcooper said:


> Lol erm yeah, if you are going to use with the intention to compete my dosages probably arnt far off, but once the muscle is there i can lower the dosage to maintain...


Whatever you need to take to get the results, yeah. Some people need more than others for sure.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

jjcooper said:


> Some photo updates from today after back training...Comments please!
> 
> View attachment 103876
> 
> ...


Hope you dont mind me giving you comments.

Shoulders look really good, defo need some more beef on your arms.

Doing good matey.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Agreed with the arms mate used to not bother training them (stupidly) but train them twice a week now not anything mad strict form moderate weight drop sets


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Your delts look good,I'd say you need to work on your traps as they look small compared to delts,and as said arms need work,waist is looking tight though mate.Oh and FFS get a better camera looks like you've got Parkinsons those pics are so blurry!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

You know what federation you would compete in bud?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Your delts look good,I'd say you need to work on your traps as they look small compared to delts,and as said arms need work,waist is looking tight though mate.Oh and FFS get a better camera looks like you've got Parkinsons those pics are so blurry!


Thanks buddy, started doing heavy deadlifts again after my bike accident so that should help with some trap development. haha trying to pose & take pictures = blurry


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

jjcooper said:


> Thanks buddy, started doing heavy deadlifts again after my bike accident so that should help with some trap development. haha trying to pose & take pictures = blurry


Fair enough mate forgot you'd been injured!I'm still recovering from a fully ruptured Achilles so haven't deadlifted in about a year,don't underestimate heavy barbell/smith shrugs for traps!Obviously deadlift is king but I'm going ok with shrugs!


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Looking good JJ, definatly heading in the right direction.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

miller25 said:


> Looking good JJ, definatly heading in the right direction.


Thanks buudy


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Fair enough mate forgot you'd been injured!I'm still recovering from a fully ruptured Achilles so haven't deadlifted in about a year,don't underestimate heavy barbell/smith shrugs for traps!Obviously deadlift is king but I'm going ok with shrugs!


Yeah ill be hitting some shrugs up too


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> You know what federation you would compete in bud?


NABBA


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

jjcooper said:


> NABBA


SHABBA!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

jaypricel19 said:


> you can lean bulk if you want but you will never get massive
> 
> the more you juice you take the more you can eat with out getting fat
> 
> ...


tend to agree with this... its impossible to lean bulk on high dose AAS... you cant eat enough clean cals. Even on 2g of test/tren, if my cals drop below 5k i lose weight- i've got abs, i'm losing muscle... if you're eating,and you're getting fat, add more AAS and T3 and you'll go back to muscle; I'm eating dominos and KFC etc daily..


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> tend to agree with this... its impossible to lean bulk on high dose AAS... you cant eat enough clean cals. Even on 2g of test/tren, if my cals drop below 5k i lose weight- i've got abs, i'm losing muscle... if you're eating,and you're getting fat, add more AAS and T3 and you'll go back to muscle; I'm eating dominos and KFC etc daily..


Do you have to cycle t3?

got a steak pizza hut on order been eating chicken all day  oh and homemade beef burgers with lean mince


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> tend to agree with this... its impossible to lean bulk on high dose AAS... you cant eat enough clean cals. Even on 2g of test/tren, if my cals drop below 5k i lose weight- i've got abs, i'm losing muscle... if you're eating,and you're getting fat, add more AAS and T3 and you'll go back to muscle; I'm eating dominos and KFC etc daily..


I wish i could eat KFC and Dominos daily, i'd get fat as fcuk on any med -.-

And good luck JJ, will be an interesting journal :thumbup1:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

jjcooper said:


> Do you have to cycle t3?
> 
> got a steak pizza hut on order been eating chicken all day  oh and homemade beef burgers with lean mince


no need to cycle T3- been on 100-150mcg for 20months..

thats more like ti... chicken is for women....



Raptor said:


> I wish i could eat KFC and Dominos daily, i'd get fat as fcuk on any med -.-
> 
> And good luck JJ, will be an interesting journal :thumbup1:


actually not true- I used to think that.... its timing of the food +dose of AAS+ t3

so, follow the carb back load diet- its the best **** i've come across for eating to be big, but not getting fatter... if yu DO start getting fatter, increase your AAS 25% for 2weeks and re-asses; also even bulking- 50-100mcg additional t3 if you're on 2g+ of gear, and eating big... think i've cracked this ****....

send me your email, and i'll link you to drop box for the diet (to big to email).


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> no need to cycle T3- been on 100-150mcg for 20months..
> 
> thats more like ti... chicken is for women....
> 
> ...


I don't remember reading the CBL pdf recommendation of if ur getting fat increase your steroids  lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I don't remember reading the CBL pdf recommendation of if ur getting fat increase your steroids  lol


Keifer's got a phsyics degree, i got 2x science degrees, one in psych, and a law degree, and MBA and I'm doing my PhD... ergo I've cracked his $hit and tweaked to work betta!!!!!! :smartass:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> Keifer's got a phsyics degree, i got 2x science degrees, one in psych, and a law degree, and MBA and I'm doing my PhD... ergo I've cracked his $hit and tweaked to work betta!!!!!! :smartass:


Lol, I'm just pullin ur todger!! I

think I like this journal

Jj u have made decent progress so u must be doin something right mate


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, I'm just pullin ur todger!!


I know mate, I just want you to work harder and :blowme: :thumbup1:



Fatstuff said:


> Jj u have made decent progress so u must be doin something right mate


x2

well done JJ


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> NABBA


Will have to keep an eye on you then! hoping to do juniors 2013 and maybe 2014 then we will probably be in the same class! you know which area you would compete in?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, I'm just pullin ur todger!! I
> 
> think I like this journal
> 
> *Jj u have made decent progress so u must be doin something right mate*


Thanks buddy means alot!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Will have to keep an eye on you then! hoping to do juniors 2013 and maybe 2014 then we will probably be in the same class! you know which area you would compete in?


Probably first timers?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> no need to cycle T3- been on 100-150mcg for 20months..
> 
> thats more like ti... chicken is for women....
> 
> ...


Could you send me this?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Probably first timers?


yeah fair enough, i meant like what area of the country though? i will be doing nabba west in 2013 hopefully then its gonna depend on what i do after i finish uni.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> yeah fair enough, i meant like what area of the country though? i will be doing nabba west in 2013 hopefully then its gonna depend on what i do after i finish uni.


North east most likely buddy, currently living in leeds at uni like!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> North east most likely buddy, currently living in leeds at uni like!


oh ok cool, maybe see you at the british in a few years then bud :thumb:

will be following with interest, you have grown loads from what i can remember a while back. Jealous of your back! desperately trying to thicken mine up!

will have to get a journal up myself at some point for 2013 comp.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> oh ok cool, maybe see you at the british in a few years then bud :thumb:
> 
> will be following with interest, you have grown loads from what i can remember a while back. Jealous of your back! desperately trying to thicken mine up!
> 
> will have to get a journal up myself at some point for 2013 comp.


Thanks buddy, i love training back, such an awesome lat pump. yeah prob see you at the olympia at some point lmao


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Lat spread after back today, Comments?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking nice and wide mate. But why the fcuk do you wear a wooly hat the gym lol!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking nice and wide mate. But why the fcuk do you wear a wooly hat the gym lol!


The place is freezing like 2degrees sometimes below zero lol


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Some dead-lift fun, second set, 180kg......


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah ok. Thought it was like all the idiots at my old gym that thought it was fasionable along with wearing all saints clothes and pumps lol.

Nice deadlifts, could've done em off the floor though! 

Lol at the side chest pose.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha nah mate just freezing!

And yeah but off the floor involves my legs too much with this it take some of the legs out making it quite a nice movement for lower back! Put shins right up to the bar works a dream!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate. I can't deadlift cos of a back injury, seeing vids like this makes me jealous of you lot that can, do miss it.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm subbed.... finally :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

jjcooper said:


> Haha nah mate just freezing!
> 
> And yeah but off the floor involves my legs too much with this it take some of the legs out making it quite a nice movement for lower back! Put shins right up to the bar works a dream!


Can't be that freezing if you've got a vest on!!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Can't be that freezing if you've got a vest on!!


Yeah its cold, i start with like 2 layers on to warm up then when the heavy sets start whip one off

I seem to sweat profusely in any garment, im thinking the 19nor flowing through the bloodstream wont be helping


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> I'm subbed.... finally :lol:


Haha Bout time


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

good look mate, although i would stop using gear if i was you, at least until you get your acne under controll, it look cystic aswell, you should go on the beds 3x per week, it helps me all year round, also cant believe you wear a vest top like that with them boyles haha, when i had a few pimps on my chest and back i was coverd up too the max, you have got balls matey.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> good look mate,* although i would stop using gear if i was you*, at least until you get your acne under controll, it look cystic aswell, you should go on the beds 3x per week, it helps me all year round, also cant believe you wear a vest top like that with them boyles haha, when i had a few pimps on my chest and back i was coverd up too the max, you have got balls matey.


If you knew him in real life you'd realise how funny that statement is  

Accutane for the spots mate, 3 months almost gone, 6 months totally gone, and not as harsh as most make out, love the stuff. Sunbeds dry them out but don't stop them coming for me.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

HodgesoN said:


> good look mate, although i would stop using gear if i was you, at least until you get your acne under controll, it look cystic aswell, you should go on the beds 3x per week, it helps me all year round, also cant believe you wear a vest top like that with them boyles haha, when i had a few pimps on my chest and back i was coverd up too the max, you have got balls matey.


They vanish when i drop the deca/tren as they both flare me up, happened before, hitting the beds 2-3x a week anyway. only got three weeks left on the deca so i'll drop that then they will go


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> If you knew him in real life you'd realise how funny that statement is
> 
> Accutane for the spots mate, 3 months almost gone, 6 months totally gone, and not as harsh as most make out, love the stuff. Sunbeds dry them out but don't stop them coming for me.


Whaats funny ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> Whaats funny ?


The thought of jjcooper NOT taking steroids


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> The thought of jjcooper NOT taking steroids


and i thought i was bad for been 22 lol, he sounds like hes on a different level.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Not really but what do you want out of life? compete, be big, coming off is going backwards!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wierd, i have done deca before and got terrible back spots, but ever since aas doesnt seem to give me any at all. no idea why.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> Not really but what do you want out of life? compete, be big, coming off is going backwards!


been competing since 19 matey and been on cycle for about 1.5 yr lol, im just talking sh ite and trying to make my self feel happy that some 1 my age is on all the time and taking more but in reality its all bull shi t, im just as bad as you are haha.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah dunno why it does it, happened before they soon go down!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

HodgesoN said:


> been competing since 19 matey and been on cycle for about 1.5 yr lol, im just talking sh ite and trying to make my self feel happy that some 1 my age is on all the time and taking more but in reality its all bull shi t, im just as bad as you are haha.


haha fair enough, iv never touched slin or gh either, just on test and this is first time running deca after a short run with tren that also got the spots going. dont do any orals really, so just test most of the time!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> haha fair enough, iv never touched slin or gh either, just on test and this is first time running deca after a short run with tren that also got the spots going. dont do any orals really, so just test most of the time!


been on gh for 2 year now, slin i do in off season, orals i do 4 weeks on 4 weeks on year round lol, guess im dirtier than you lol.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> been on gh for 2 year now, slin i do in off season, orals i do 4 weeks on 4 weeks on year round lol, guess im dirtier than you lol.


Finally found some competition :lol:


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

HodgesoN said:


> been on gh for 2 year now, slin i do in off season, orals i do 4 weeks on 4 weeks on year round lol, guess im dirtier than you lol.


Err you dirty bitch hahah,,,,

jealous as fcuk


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> Err you dirty bitch hahah,,,,
> 
> noticed a big difference in size gains when i started on the slin, i rate it alot in off season, for strength also.
> 
> jealous as fcuk


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Dont know if im ready for slin yet :s


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking good in here matey

how you finding the deca apart from the spots??

also seen electrolite tab thrown in post workout?? where can i get these?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> looking good in here matey
> 
> how you finding the deca apart from the spots??
> 
> also seen electrolite tab thrown in post workout?? where can i get these?


Sorry for the slow reply rick, i like deca minus spots, joints feel nice (used to get dodgy elbows)

I use my protein electrolytes, stops the cramping up, they are top notch.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Managed to stay away from drink over the whole crimbo new year period, had 4 pints total.

also kept food on track + some choccys  never mind..

Any way, still on with training hard, pushing myself seeing improvements


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

Looking good Jj, come and long way from when you were first on here. Pretty sure you'll go a lot further.

Keep up the good work, I'm always watching (in a non-**** way)!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

12sec1/4 said:


> Looking good Jj, come and long way from when you were first on here. Pretty sure you'll go a lot further.
> 
> Keep up the good work, I'm always watching (in a non-**** way)!


Thanks mate, really appreciate it.

Comments like this that make me enjoy what im doing even more


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

Subscribed. We are the same age and I'm studying nutrition next year in Bath !


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome mate, the course i'm doing is quite hard lol, biochemistry and physiology are the tuff parts of the course.

Im sure you will enjoy it though.


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

I love science man, I can't wait, just learn and train lol where are you studying ?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Im at leeds met mate


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Foods going well at the moment, getting plenty in.

trained shoulders with leeds89 and onthebuild on wednesday night, good session had a great pump, pressed the 42kg DB seated for 8-9 reps after side raises so fairly happy.

Looking at throwing in some Glucophage (metformin) anyone clued up on this?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Only just seem this some how.

Inspirational progress so far mate, definitely Subbed for this.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Foods going well at the moment, getting plenty in.
> 
> trained shoulders with leeds89 and onthebuild on wednesday night, good session had a great pump, pressed the 42kg DB seated for 8-9 reps after side raises so fairly happy.
> 
> *Looking at throwing in some Glucophage (metformin) anyone clued up on this?*


*
*

*
*

If cutting yes, for gaining I would avoid


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok dude, so you saying better to use on low carbs? this would throw me into ketosis right?

I thought on surplus carbs would help keep the fat gain off?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jjcooper said:


> Foods going well at the moment, getting plenty in.
> 
> trained shoulders with leeds89 and onthebuild on wednesday night, good session had a great pump, pressed the 42kg DB seated for 8-9 reps after side raises so fairly happy.
> 
> Looking at throwing in some Glucophage (metformin) anyone clued up on this?


strong pressing josh nice work mate

what your macros like for a day roughly mate?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Dont count macros just make sure i get the protein in  if i gain fat i reduce carbs


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jjcooper said:


> Dont count macros just make sure i get the protein in  if i gain fat i reduce carbs


makes sense jus curious

do you use any peptides at all mate?? thinking of tryin to increase my appetite with ghrp


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> makes sense jus curious
> 
> do you use any peptides at all mate?? thinking of tryin to increase my appetite with ghrp


Before you stock up on ghrp 6 try a vial first, not everyone gets the hunger, myself included

EQ gave me a massive appetite though, seriously just couldn't stop eating on that! Lol

@jjcooper I don't feel it would keep fat off tbh


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Before you stock up on ghrp 6 try a vial first, not everyone gets the hunger, myself included
> 
> EQ gave me a massive appetite though, seriously just couldn't stop eating on that! Lol
> 
> @jjcooper I don't feel it would keep fat off tbh


ye dbol gives me massive hunger awswell, wanted even more of a boost though if poss

dont fancy equ as dont want to raise any more blood cells if not needed


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sorry for hijacking josh


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> makes sense jus curious
> 
> do you use any peptides at all mate?? thinking of tryin to increase my appetite with ghrp


Used them in the past but jab frequency irritated me after like 3 weeks.

Ghrp 6 made my stomach rumble like


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jjcooper said:


> Used them in the past but jab frequency irritated me after like 3 weeks.
> 
> Ghrp 6 made my stomach rumble like


sounds good going to get me some and get a feed on


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Just reading around the internet sounds quite promising :/ will run it and see what happens


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Only just seem this some how.
> 
> Inspirational progress so far mate, definitely Subbed for this.


Nice to have you on board mate, just smashed half a pound of mice, now waiting for 230g of chicken to cook before bed, then a shake


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

some pics from end of december 2012


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

did chest today,

hit flat barbell for first time in ages, did 60kg 15 reps then 100kg 10 reps, 100kg 9 reps, 90kg 11 reps.

Incline DB Press, 42kg 11 reps, 35kg 10 reps, then did 35kg for 7 reps drop set to 22kg for 6 reps.

Decline barbell on smith, 60kg throughout pausing for 1-2 seconds at top and bottom three sets 14 reps

Flies with 22kg supersetted with machine press.

Me post workout, pulling a strange face!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

lookin decent there mate! what do cals nomally fall at on a avg day? do u eat "dirty" much


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Erm don't count cals, aslong as i get 1 kilo of meat in per day im happy, if im getting fat i reduce carbs and do some cardio.

Yeah i had a half pound cheese burger from the takeaway earlier :/ haha


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

I see you're in Leeds mate, i'm in Leeds too although at the other university 

Where do you train at? I'm so fed up with our uni gym. Good equipment, but too busy and i often hear the likes of one direction on the radio lol!

Good look with stacking on mass.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

following


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm in the LS6 area, train at crunch gym in Meanwood! Nice little old skool gym, DBs up to 55 and metal, big 20kg metal plates love it!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

And thanks for the well wishes and follows. Will keep updating with pics and stats etc


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

bit far for me without a car. I'm right near the uni at LS2


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

number 6, 1, 56 bus mate, drops you at headingley arndale centre, i train with another member on here, and trained with another member lol


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

I reckon i'll try and come up for a session sometime then. Maybe after i've finished cutting though, im struggling to keep strength and muscle at the moment haha


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Pulled 190kg for three reps then 2 reps after doing 180kg for five reps, quite happy.

Need to get them lats growing and lower back christmas tree


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Recently done some more home brew to sort me out on my highish dosages 

All iv used for over a year now! feeling good.

Shoulders on sunday, looking forward to it


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

Putting your chemistry skills to good use then

Nice lifts! My best is 190 for 1 (natty though) lol


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Full of cold at the moment and the appetite is really suffering


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

jjcooper said:


> Full of cold at the moment and the appetite is really suffering


i had that over christmas such a pain the the @rse


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Sure is buddy it's about clear now thank god


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Back at the gym mate?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Back at the gym mate?


Yeah went back today. Trained chest. felt quite weak but was ok.

I did a warm up of tricep pushdowns and rotator cuff work. then did a light barbell incline press.

Then did 70kg two sets, 16 reps, 14 reps, then 75kg for 10 reps.

did a chest press machine 30kg on each side nice and deep reps pausing at the bottom and top felt nice.

then decline BB press with 60kg, did 3 sets 15 reps 13 reps 10 reps

flat bench, 27kg DB, 2 sets 10+ reps each set.

3 sets on pec dec. 15+ reps each time

then dips 3 sets 12 reps 10 reps and like 8 reps.

then did some bicep work nothing heavy just concentrating on hitting my biceps and not lower back 

got my food about back on track too. so fairly happy...


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Thinking of doing a PCT and getting HPTA back to normal.

how many iu of HCG would you recommend?

Im going to do 20mg nolva per day, 100mg clomid 12 hours apart if i dont get headaches off 100mg.

and HCG depending on some answers here, im thinking 1000iu 3x a week Mon, wed, fri.

Also when this is done, i want to bridge to next cycle, peps, slin etc? what should i do

Input please


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Thinking of doing a PCT and getting HPTA back to normal.
> 
> how many iu of HCG would you recommend?
> 
> ...


Did you use Hcg on cycle mate? If not you will need a hell of a lot more imo

Check out the power pct thread, can't link on my phone


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Did you use Hcg on cycle mate? If not you will need a hell of a lot more imo
> 
> Check out the power pct thread, can't link on my phone


Yeah had a look last night, i will see what i can cunger up


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Just some recent photos of progress, input would be helpful


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Training back today will post up what I do


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Your legs look huge, I would ease off training them as they look bigger than your top half

Looking good though man


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

whats your leg routine jj there coming on great


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

cas said:


> Your legs look huge, I would ease off training them as they look bigger than your top half
> 
> Looking good though man


Thanks bro, by far my best body part, i used to smash them big time once a week, but now only once every two weeks, try and get the upper body in similar development


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

stone14 said:


> whats your leg routine jj there coming on great


Ususally start with Leg extentions- 4 sets 15 reps.

Then hamstring extentions- 4x15.

Leg presses- 4x15

Vertical Leg Presses- 4x15

Lunges 3x10

and some calve work


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Back work today went like!

Pull ups wide grip 3 sets 10 reps

Wide grip pull downs heavy 4 sets 15 reps

Bent over rows 4 drop sets 60kg to 45kg switching from overhand to underhand

Pull down machine 4sets focusing on really squeezing my lats

Pull over machine DY style 4sets 15 reps

Close grip seated rows 4 sets 15 reps

Some bicep and forearm work


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Really sore today in my lats when i pose them, middle of back too.

Damage done now to repair


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jjcooper said:


> Trained chest and arms this afternoon at Ralls Gym Leeds
> 
> View attachment 118371
> 
> ...


Looking first class mate cant say anything bad at all,,,keep it going buddy


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Trained chest and arms this afternoon at Ralls Gym Leeds





Feedback please people, good and bad, helps me push on


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> Looking first class mate cant say anything bad at all,,,keep it going buddy


Thanks trev


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jjcooper said:


> Ususally start with Leg extentions- 4 sets 15 reps.
> 
> Then hamstring extentions- 4x15.
> 
> ...


Do you not do squats mate?,,the muscle on your legs are amazing


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> Do you not do squats mate?,,the muscle on your legs are amazing


Yeah i dont squat every session, usually alternate it with vertical leg press


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jjcooper said:


> Yeah i dont squat every session, usually alternate it with vertical leg press


Its working a treat mate


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> Its working a treat mate


Thanks pal, means alot


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Todays chest workout.

Inline barbell, 4 sets, 60kg 20 reps, 70kg 16 reps, 80kg 14reps, 90kg 10 reps on this set dropped to 60kg and repped for 8.

Flat DB press, superset with flat flies 40kg 12 reps, 40kg 10reps, 35kg 12reps.

Decline BB press, 60kg 20 reps, 80kg 15reps, 80kg 12 reps.

Cable flies, 3 variations 10reps per variation, 5th plate on stack, 4 sets.

Tricep push downs and dips 4 sets

Bicep curls DB and BB


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Great shape and HUGE legs....Reps

you on or off cycle atm mate?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Great shape and HUGE legs....Reps
> 
> you on or off cycle atm mate?


Thanks bro, seem to be getting alot of leg reps lol 

On at the moment, 900mg test en p/w homebrew, and 500mg deca WC, 1mg arimidex EOD, and 50mg proviron PD


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Thanks bro, seem to be getting alot of leg reps lol
> 
> On at the moment, 900mg test en p/w homebrew, and 500mg deca WC, 1mg arimidex EOD, and 50mg proviron PD


Simple and effective bulk cycle with a personnal touch


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

jjcooper said:


> Thanks bro, seem to be getting alot of leg reps lol
> 
> On at the moment, 900mg test en p/w homebrew, and 500mg deca WC, 1mg arimidex EOD, and 50mg proviron PD


Niiiiiiice


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Subbed mate


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Simple and effective bulk cycle with a personnal touch


Deffo mate, works a treat 

Not bloating to much on deca due to a cleanish diet too


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Subbed mate


Thanks pal


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Trained shoulders yesterday.

Smashed rear delts first, bent over dumbell raises 3 sets 18kg

Reverse pec dec 4 sets 70kg on stack

hammer strength machine press for front delts, 45kg per side 4 sets 15 reps

side lat raises, 14kg 12 reps, 12kg 10reps, 8kg 10 reps, X4

DB press 38kg 14 reps x3 sets


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

http://muscletricks.com/?q=JoshuaCooper

Check out my athlete profile on muscletricks...


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Doing an bicep, calve session today looking forward to it


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Just smashed traps and biceps...

Feel pumped, Got chest tomorrow so will log that when im done


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jjcooper said:


> Trained shoulders yesterday.
> 
> Smashed rear delts first, bent over dumbell raises 3 sets 18kg
> 
> ...


That really impressive for shoulders mate i might copy ya on that


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> That really impressive for shoulders mate i might copy ya on that


Mine are still a wee bit sore, but yeah, its a good session, let me know how you get on with it


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jjcooper said:


> Mine are still a wee bit sore, but yeah, its a good session, let me know how you get on with it


Shoulders have always been my weak spot and i need to hit them harder mate


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> Shoulders have always been my weak spot and i need to hit them harder mate


Lots of drop sets starting heavy on side raises have helped me get width. Strict form, from your pocket to horizontal stood straight up works a charmm


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jjcooper said:


> Lots of drop sets starting heavy on side raises have helped me get width. Strict form, from your pocket to horizontal stood straight up works a charmm


Mate thats what i have been ddoing this last 6 weeks or so exactly like that and they definately hit the side delts big time


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Trained chest today went like this.

Cable cross 2 sets to warm pecs up and get mind muscle connection 3rd plate on stack.

Then incline press, warmed up with 60kg, then went straight into working sets 90kg did 12 reps then dropped to 60kg and did 10 reps, did this twice and then did rest pause for last set with 60kg, got 11 reps then 6 reps after 20 seconds rest.

Went onto Hammer Strength bench press 2 plates aside 15 reps then did a machine press 20 reps did this three times.

Then incline DB press 32kg 12 reps super set with incline flies. 3 sets

then back to cable cross 2 different stance 12 reps per set 3 sets

Finito with an awesome pump...





Some shots afterwards


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Just a comparison shot from when i started in 2011 and a recent shot from chest session the other day


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

looking good mate... saw ya thingy on muscletricks... looking good bro


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Just a comparison shot from when i started in 2011 and a recent shot from chest session the other day
> 
> View attachment 119168
> 
> ...


Fvcking hell mate, I don't know what's worse on that last picture, the bagginess of the t-shirt or the haircut :lol:

Awesome progress in that time though!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell mate, I don't know what's worse on that last picture, the bagginess of the t-shirt or the haircut :lol:
> 
> Awesome progress in that time though!


HAHA i think they are both equally as bad as each other lol


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Justin Cider said:


> looking good mate... saw ya thingy on muscletricks... looking good bro


Thanks alot mate appreciate it.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

had a nagging headache since Friday night, think it might be sinusitis, appetite is poop, not happy


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Just had a read through you progress is good but your leg progress is massive well done


----------

